#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  May Member of the Month - 2014

## Anastasia

RPApril has come and gone, and what a fantastic month it was! Of course with the new month we are faced with yet another difficult decision. Which of our fabulous members to recognize for the Merry Month of May? Are you ready RPA?

Let's see if you can guess (before, you know, I tell you).

She has been an active and contributing member since August 2012. She likes fantasy worlds, and some modern with, of course, a twist! She was born in the fabulous month of February. Oh! And she loves to 1 x 1, in fact that is likely the place you will find this member. Still a little too vague? Let's see how much reading you've done around the forum.

This should make things a little bit easier, considering this member has been involved around 10 RPs, all of them fabulous, if I do say so myself. In this RP our member plays dashing knight Owen Kirkpatrick whose true love is none other than the Princess Florina Everton-Mercia whose false identities and homespun web of lies cements her own betrothal to the deviously deficient Viscount Cyrus Ramstell (also played by our member of the month).

The Knight, finds himself all wound up in the Princess' lies and is forced through his own personal hell (character development!) and has stopped being  a naive rule-abiding manchild and honestly begins to help the Princess escape her own web of lies since. Otherwise she'll be trapped forever in a loveless marriage to, as her RP partner lovingly describes, the Viscount, a "gross creep." But it is in this character, that our member of the month attains true RP perfection. Because, let's face it. Who doesn't love to hate the bad guy? Let's take a look at this Ramstell guy: he's vile (not to mention, totally gross), and he's kinda-sorta descended into madness through the story. As if blackmail wasn't enough to make cringe, he also tried to kill the Princess' brother the Crown Prince. In summation: terribly, horrifyingly abusive. As they say, the devil is in the details, so let's look at a choice few: wormy lips, neck rolls, flaking make-up, smeared kohl eye-liner, beady eyes, smells, etc. Her partner had the following comment: "It's revolting, but she's really good at it." While we aren't quite sure what that says about her, we, as devoted readers are certainly grateful.

I think the talent and depth of this member also lies in her dedication. Over the course of RP (going on to celebrate it's sixth month anniversary) she has accrued some 97 pages of posts, developed 14 to 15 characters, and 3 or 4 completely fictional nations built from scratch. 

Still not striking a chord? Let's try something else:

As it turns out this member was brought to us by Naraness, our previous member of the month, and is also involved in an RP with her. And if she keeps company with Nara, we all need to face it, she has to be good. While this member may not be the loudest or the most visible on every page of the forum, her contributions are certainly significant. Every now and again we need to bring it back into perspective and just recognize one of the main purposes of this site, and that is RPing, and we are proud to announce that this member is absolutely awesome, and we look forward to watching her continue to grow and develop. 

So? Did you guess the member? No? 

Alright, I'll clue you in!

Congratulations EvelynWillows  on becoming the May 2014 Member of the Month!

And if you didn't catch the RP, here's you chance to do some "light" reading.

[M] Queening Pawn Takes Knight.

----------


## Preach

CONGRATULATIONS  ::D:   :omfgrzy: !!! So happy you got it <3

----------


## Kris



----------


## Kiki

Ah! Congrats Evelyn!!! Super happy for you!!

----------


## Chat Noir

YAY GO YOU!

----------


## Aureyon

*Congratulations!!!!*

----------


## Ragnarok

CONGRATULATIONS! YOU HAVE WON A BADGE, A TITLE, AND....YOUR VERY OWN-

What else has she won...?

----------


## Chat Noir



----------


## Rae

Congrats! <333

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations, Evelyn~

----------


## HoneyHeart

*Evelyn, yours was one of the first roleplays I read (as a newbie). I was so impressed by that story that I can understand why you are person of the month!
I am very happy for you!
HoneyHeart*

----------


## EvelynWillows

Oh thank you everyone!  It's such an honor to think that anyone would read my roleplays... and enjoy them!  This is the best site I've ever been on for role playing, and the best part about RPA are its members.

I'm so humbled! Thank you for this recognition; it's made May a wonderful month already!

Evelyn <3

----------


## Naraness

Aw congrats girl! You totally deserve it.  :luv:

----------


## V

Congratz Evelyn!!

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations!

----------


## Ancalime

Congratulations Evelyn  ::):

----------


## Storm

Yep, Glitter is a must!  ::D:

----------


## StarCatcher

Congrats dear!  ::D:

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats!

----------


## Merry

*Hurray!*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Minkasha

Congrats!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Juicesir

Congrats, if I didn't already say it. :3

----------


## EvelynWillows

Ah, Juice; you say things without speaking.

*and in a good way!*

I'm just dealing with some home stuff. Dogs and cats and such... but I should be back on stride soon.

----------


## Merry



----------


## EvelynWillows

Ah ah! It's the last day!

I can't wait to see who June's member of the month is!  (Gets ready to pass the tiara... or the torch, lol!)

----------


## Merry



----------

